# Buying And Selling Shares



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Right I'm after some advice about buying and hopefully selling shares, what's the best way of going about this please ? any ideas from our financial members


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have some good advice,

don't ask Jase


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Buying and selling is actually fairly straightforward just find a local broker, tell them what to buy or sell and pay them a fee for doing so on your behalf. The tricky bit is making a profit and you should also take into consideration that there might be a tax liabilty on any profit but that might depend on how much and how you do it. It's a while since I did so any costs would be very out of date but a good broker will let you know what the score is these days.

Good Luck

B.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Heh Phil I work in theindustry as a fund manager, don't really have time now, but PM me any questions and I'll answer them tomorrow

Cheers

Jamie


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What about these online sites that charge a standard fee ? has anybody had any experience with these

Edit: Will do Jamie, need to read a bit more but will PM you for sure


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I have some good advice,
> 
> don't ask Jase


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

HBOS online banking have a good easy system


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I think woolies and Land of leather look like good bets.

I'll just get my coat


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have some good advice. Don't ask Jase or PG 

I used to use Barclays, it was very simple, and I paid something like Â£10 a trade.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

DÃ©jÃ Vu.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Jason in six months...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Find a local guy and support your local economy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hargreaves Lansdown :thumbsup:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I have no idea what to buy or sell, in 24 hours they could be all worthless paper. The US treasury is readying another bailout, there are no more money to be borrowed and the rumors are they will print new banknotes. Hope they're smarter than this or we'll head full speed to the likes of Zimbabwe.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

adrian said:


> I have no idea what to buy or sell, in 24 hours they could be all worthless paper. The US treasury is readying another bailout, there are no more money to be borrowed and the rumors are they will print new banknotes. Hope they're smarter than this or we'll head full speed to the likes of Zimbabwe.


Ade, you really are on a downer mate.  I'm sorry you seem so pissed off these days.

Keep your chin up, while you have a full belly and a warm place to sleep, the world isn't so bad. When it does get bad, the usual people will be there to help sort it out, not just the Yanks.


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Do lots of homework before buying or selling any shares and use buy/sell limits. Invest for the medium to long term. Don't invest any money you are not prepared to lose. Best of luck.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Stan said:


> Ade, you really are on a downer mate.  I'm sorry you seem so pissed off these days.


I have my reasons.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

THat just about sums up qunatative easing, but it should work... the alternative (deflation) is considerably worse


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Update on this one, it looks like I have some shares coming my way that I either need to sell or find a broker to look after them for me. Now that shares are for a US based company but are held in the UK, so what I'm looking for is a broker that can accept the transfer using DWAC otherwise DTC but with this I have to pay extra for.

Any ideas please


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Give Hargreaves-Lansdown a ring. They will be able to advise you.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Give Hargreaves-Lansdown a ring. They will be able to advise you.


Hi Paul, have spoken to them already as I've still got your PM from last time :wink1: they can accept DTC but not DWAC so at the moment I'm just seeing if I can save some extra cash


----------

